# Moving to Spain



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys. Firstly, great site full of tremendous information. I've spent hours reading this forum and it's given me lots of much needed information.

Me and my fiance are packing up in the UK and going to start a new life in Spain, Valencia to be precise. The boat is booked for the 20th June, there's no turning back 

I know all the information is on this site somewhere but it is tricky trying to find everything and reading 241 pages on one subject can mess with your head 

I would really appreciate it if someone could give me an idea of what we need to do in a nutshell. We are looking at moving into a rented apartment in Valencia for 6 months. What do we need to rent a place in Spain and open a bank account etc etc. We won't be too fussed about work for the first month or so but obviously that will come at some stage.

Many thanks in advance for any help

Jason and Michele


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

michoon said:


> Hi guys. Firstly, great site full of tremendous information. I've spent hours reading this forum and it's given me lots of much needed information.
> 
> Me and my fiance are packing up in the UK and going to start a new life in Spain, Valencia to be precise. The boat is booked for the 20th June, there's no turning back
> 
> ...


Heck, the UK is gonna be empty before long!!! To rent a property, you'll need a bank account. You need to literally go into one and open an account. I believe initially you open a "non-residents" account, you'll need your passport and some money to put in it! and then transfer it to a residents account once you have "a residence"!!!! Actually I believe the Halifax can open a spanish account from the UK for you, but I'm not sure about that????? Then I recommend you go to some letting agents and see what they can offer you - be prepared to negotiate the price. They usually like a months deposit and a month up front - Now, sooner or later another poster called SteveHall will come along here and tell you that you dont need an agent and you can find a property yourself and save yourself some money??!! Personally I like the reassurance of an agent who very often will help you with a variety of things - simply cos they've been here for a while and know - but obviously thats a choice for you to make and Steve is very knowledgeable LOL

Once you have a residence, you need to get an NIE number, which involves going to the local police station with passports and passport sized photos - I dont remember how much it costs - about 20€ ish I think??? You then need to go to the town hall/ayuntamiento and sign onto the padron - that tells the junta that you are living there!!!

Then you have to get yourself some Spanish lessons and get yourself out and about making friends and looking for jobs, cos they aint easy to come by (the jobs that is!!), its very much who you know and not what you know!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for that Jo, that was kind of the idea I had from reading the site. When taking out long term rentals with estate agents do I need any legal documents or is a passport enough? The idea is to have 6/7 properties lined up to view when we arrive then if we're happy with one try to move in asap. Is that feasible? We're gonna be in a car with all our belongings (i know cars are another problem for another time) so we could do with having a place pretty quickly.

I have seen some of Steve's posts and already feel like a naughty schoolboy on his way to see the headmaster 

For the first few months we plan to take some intense Spanish (Valencian) language classes and are extremely excited to indulge in Spanish culture. Jobs can come later, Michele can continue work from the UK and I will look for business opportunities once I'm sure Valencia is the place for us


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We didnt need any legal documents when we rented. Just our passports, our UK address and money! Some landlords and agents like as much money up front as possible, cos they may have been "burnt" by previous tenants (it has been happening a lot I'm afraid), so you'll have to pick your way thru that - maybe you'll want to pay more upfront and negotiate a deal for doing that?? As I say, its nice to have an agent who will liaise for you on this! (SORRY STEVIE lol!!!) As long as you have somewhere to stay for the first couple of nights before you settle on a property that should be fine. The fact you're there with your wallet will be enough for an agent or landlord to be happy to move quickly and hand you the keys I would have thought. BTW, generally, most rental agreements run for 9 months (something to do with the law), its wise to make sure that there isnt a clause stating that you must pay the full 9 months if you choose to leave early!? Some do and some dont. Also to be legal, the tenancy agreement must be written in Spanish/valencian?

Jo xxx


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Interesting, especially the 9 month bit as I think we would probably look to buy after 5/6 months if things were going well, though I suppose 9 months isn't too bad and at least we'd know for sure. 

Would we need an English speaking lawyer to go through the contract or would the agents be able to go through it?


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for that, Steve. I've been to Valencia before and found it to be a beautiful place full of culture and history whilst being modern and having a beautiful climate.

If you could send me the email addresses' of your two contacts via pm I would be very grateful. I'd like to get some information from a local agent so we're in a good state of mind when we go over. We're off traveling around Asia in a fortnight and when we come back we'll only have a couple of weeks before moving so need to get as much done as possible before setting off.

As for the agents/non-agents debate; it's interesting but ultimately our time-lines mean we have to get somewhere sorted pretty sharpish and also with confidence. This is new to us so going through agents and it being 'official' might be the best thing to do the first time then in 6/9 months we'll have the information to make braver decisions.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello Michoon, welcome to the gang , just a little correction, if you are going to ask for your N.I.E ( personal expt I.D number) you have to go to POLICIA NACIONAL , Departamento de Extranjeros , its the only one law enforcement agency that handle the foreigners stuff, if you go to your Local Police station they will not make any paperwork for you.

By the way, Valencia could be the paradise for a Party animal, so beware yourself and keep focus in language and get a job.
Best wishes.:tongue1:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

michoon said:


> Thanks for that, Steve. I've been to Valencia before and found it to be a beautiful place full of culture and history whilst being modern and having a beautiful climate.
> 
> If you could send me the email addresses' of your two contacts via pm I would be very grateful. I'd like to get some information from a local agent so we're in a good state of mind when we go over. We're off traveling around Asia in a fortnight and when we come back we'll only have a couple of weeks before moving so need to get as much done as possible before setting off.
> 
> As for the agents/non-agents debate; it's interesting but ultimately our time-lines mean we have to get somewhere sorted pretty sharpish and also with confidence. This is new to us so going through agents and it being 'official' might be the best thing to do the first time then in 6/9 months we'll have the information to make braver decisions.


One of Steves contacts would be this chap Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: grahunt
who occasionally posts on the forum - recommendations are allowed, Steve and I have a bit of a banter about him always PMing people, so the poor man is frightened to !!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> . Do NOT leave your brains at Gatwick!


 Aaahh, thats where I left em! Thanks for that Steve LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

hi, i opened a spanish halifax account recently, google halifax.es, min of 130 euros to open account, do the initial email stuff with the spanish bank, then take your id into a uk halifax for validating, when you arrive in spain you will go to the bank sign some papers and your cards will be waiting for you.
9 months rental agreement, no one has mentioned this to me and i have been in contact with several people(agents and owners) regarding a 5 month rental, they seem happy to take me for 5 months.
cheers
Ray


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys, it really is appreciated and it's good that you pass on your own experiences so willingly. 

I know there are lots of horror stories and I know how frustrating and stressful it will be at times but myself and Michele are determined to make it work. Forgive me if I ask too much but I will be back for advice on driving etc. We're in a good position in that we don't have to worry about kids and can leave pretty much when we like, on our own conditions.

What is the best way to speak to the guy off here then, the agent? Shall I send him a pm or do it on here?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

michoon said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, it really is appreciated and it's good that you pass on your own experiences so willingly.
> 
> I know there are lots of horror stories and I know how frustrating and stressful it will be at times but myself and Michele are determined to make it work. Forgive me if I ask too much but I will be back for advice on driving etc. We're in a good position in that we don't have to worry about kids and can leave pretty much when we like, on our own conditions.
> 
> What is the best way to speak to the guy off here then, the agent? Shall I send him a pm or do it on here?


Either or, I'm sure that if you PM him he'll get notification on his e-mail! Dont ask about the driving tho!!!!!!! I'm only joking, driving is ok, its about UK cars that can cause issues, if you search thru the forum, you'll see that it can get a little controversial 

Jo xxx


----------



## michoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Jo, I am driving over initially with our belongings but thinking about driving back a month later to sell it. I'll be doing some research on it to see what the best options are.


----------

